# Why no Morels this year?!?!?!?



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

They usually pop up on April first just like clockwork, but none as of yet. It has been cool here and dry so maybe that is why they are not up yet. Oh, i am located in middle Tennessee in the Bedford county area. I have a patch in my back woods and this patch has produced for years. Last year i watered the patch because it was extremely dry, so maybe i'll water today even though we had rain two days ago. I'm willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

well i just got back from my honey hole and there are none to be found, well not that i could see.


----------



## hunter247 (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't get it!! I'm a stay at home dad so I carry my 10 month old around the woods almost everyday looking. We have covered a lot of ground and found ash groves that should hold mushrooms but have only found one!! We got a touch of rain yesterday here in Shelby county so I'm hoping that will help, but so far it's looking pretty sorry for me this year. May have to go back to NW Arkansas. They're finding them pretty good over there right now.


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

Well Hunter, i'm hoping it's just a late start, and not a complete bust. We got some pretty good rain here yesterday also so hopefully that will get them started.


----------



## hunter247 (Apr 2, 2016)

Well I went and checked the single morel I have found and it is half dried out. I covered a bunch more ground today and found nothing. Everything looks right though.


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

Well i'm sorry to hear that Hunter. I just got done looking myself and i have still found nothing. But at least you found one, i havn't found any at all. We got rain yesterday so it should be moist enough. But the temps are what the problem is i think. At night is is just been getting too cold.


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm getting ready to head out into the woods, it doesn't look to promising with the night time temps being so low. Tonight we are having a freeze warning and also tomorrow night. This morning was around 40 degrees so maybe that was high enough to bring one or two out. If i find any i'll post here to let you know. Why are so few Tennesseeans posting? I guess no one is finding them either?


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

I just got back from my Morel patch and still nothing. Maybe they're just waiting for it to warm up.


----------



## bilalce (Apr 10, 2016)

Found just one today around Knoxville.


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

That's good to hear bilalce, maybe they are fixing to jump. It's raining here and the temps are not dropping to where they were so i'm confident we are on the verge of a really good season.


----------



## skeeterbit (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey just found this site.My brother and I grew up hunting them with our parents. I'm glad to have found ya'll. My brother was insisting on a warm rain and I had the feeling we were already running late. We live here in Shelby County and will post up if we find any. Thanks for your input!


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey Skeeterbit, cool name, They don't seem to be up yet here, but finally we are getting warm weather so i have my fingers crossed!


----------



## skeeterbit (Apr 12, 2016)

I reckon we always hunted shrooms with luck as our strategy. Turkey season,warm rain,may apples and timber with a bit of rolling terrain was what we looked for. After reading some posts on the site, I've found my self rethinking my strategy. I have a huge apple /peach orchard here behind the house. A mile to the South, I have a freshly timbered river bottom that floods here often. Would you consider these areas has potential gathering grounds?


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

I've heard apple orchards are a great place to find them. But in my case they just grow near the outskirts of the woods in my back yard. I don't even know what the trees are out there. I know they do like ground clutter, so it sounds like you are in a good spot.


----------



## doingitcheap (May 5, 2016)

Cornfed, I have 21 acres behind the Shelbyville airport and have not found any here yet either. My friends in Idaho are driving me crazy with the dozens and dozens they have already found this year !!


----------

